# Spouse IELTS Requirement



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

How much my wife need to score in IELTS to qualify for Australia dependent visa ? & is it general category or Academic category ? . 

Please advice . 


cheers 

harry82


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> How much my wife need to score in IELTS to qualify for Australia dependent visa ? & is it general category or Academic category ? .
> 
> ...


IELTS General - 4.5 each
or
Evidence of studies in english meduim for atleast two years


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> IELTS General - 4.5 each
> or
> Evidence of studies in english meduim for atleast two years


hi ,

Thank you . Each module 4.5 ? or Overall 4.5 ? . because my consultant told Over all 4.5. 
however , she has Bachelor degree .is it enough to show that she studied in English medium ? if this is o.k means , i can save Rs 14,000.00 by omitting the IELTS . 


Please share your comments.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> IELTS General - 4.5 each
> or
> Evidence of studies in english meduim for atleast two years


The requirement is 4.5 band overall score, not in each module.

See the confirmation here: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf (Page 16, First Paragraph)


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> Thank you . Each module 4.5 ? or Overall 4.5 ? . because my consultant told Over all 4.5.
> however , she has Bachelor degree .is it enough to show that she studied in English medium ? if this is o.k means , i can save Rs 14,000.00 by omitting the IELTS .
> ...


Overall 4.5 general or academic
a letter from uni stating medium of instruction is English, i first uploaded letter from uni but case officer did not accept that becasue all subjects were not in English.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> Thank you . Each module 4.5 ? or Overall 4.5 ? . because my consultant told Over all 4.5.
> however , she has Bachelor degree .is it enough to show that she studied in English medium ? if this is o.k means , i can save Rs 14,000.00 by omitting the IELTS .
> ...


Overall 4.5 general or academic
a letter from uni stating medium of instruction is English, i first uploaded letter from uni but case officer did not accept that becasue all subjects were not in English.


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

msvayani said:


> The requirement is 4.5 band overall score, not in each module.
> 
> See the confirmation here: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf (Page 16, First Paragraph)


HI , 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

msvayani said:


> The requirement is 4.5 band overall score, not in each module.
> 
> See the confirmation here: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf (Page 16, First Paragraph)




each


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

Guys,

Can i still lodge the visa mentioning my spouse does not have functional english ability for now and then get her to sit for IELTS and update DIAC later?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

zakinaeem said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can i still lodge the visa mentioning my spouse does not have functional english ability for now and then get her to sit for IELTS and update DIAC later?


yes, i provided my spouse IELTS letter after 10 months of lodging application.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need ur help. In my wife college transfer certificate the medium of language is mentioned as english. Is that sufficient for DIAC.

Or do i need to get a letter from her college mentioning the medium of language as english.

Thanks in advance


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need ur help. In my wife college transfer certificate the medium of language is mentioned as english. Is that sufficient for DIAC.
> 
> ...


Get a letter.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need ur help. In my wife college transfer certificate the medium of language is mentioned as english. Is that sufficient for DIAC.
> 
> ...


The following I have provided for my Wife English ability requirement and fortunately, it was accepted by my CO and that saved me Rs. 17000/- to take the IELTS test.


Mark-sheets & Certificate of Secondary School (9th & 10th standard in Pakistan)
Mark-sheets & Certificate of College (11th & 12th standard in Pakistan)
Letter from School where she studied up to 10th standard
Letter from College where she studied 11th and 12th standard

Give it a go. You have nothing to loose.

I hope this helps.


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have submitted University transcript for my spouse however CO came back again asking for proof for functional English...Do we need to get IELTS now?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> I have submitted University transcript for my spouse however CO came back again asking for proof for functional English...Do we need to get IELTS now?


In addition to the transcript, did you also provide University Letter stating that the medium of instruction was English and the Degree?


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

msvayani said:


> In addition to the transcript, did you also provide University Letter stating that the medium of instruction was English and the Degree?


No. We haven't supplied any letter. We just uploaded a copy of the transcript.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> No. We haven't supplied any letter. We just uploaded a copy of the transcript.


That is the problem. Send the coloured-scan copy of Transcript, Degree, and a letter from the university.

That's all you need. Good luck!


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

msvayani said:


> That is the problem. Send the coloured-scan copy of Transcript, Degree, and a letter from the university.
> 
> That's all you need. Good luck!


oh ok...Need to rush to the university in that case...Thanks a lot.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> I have submitted University transcript for my spouse however CO came back again asking for proof for functional English...Do we need to get IELTS now?


We had provided a copy of my wife's engineering degree certificate as a proof of english. The certificate specified that the medium of education was English. The CO accepted that.


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

srivasu said:


> We had provided a copy of my wife's engineering degree certificate as a proof of english. The certificate specified that the medium of education was English. The CO accepted that.


Thanks a lot. In our case as well, the university transcript mentions that the medium was English. Not sure why CO still didn't accepted that.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> Thanks a lot. In our case as well, the university transcript mentions that the medium was English. Not sure why CO still didn't accepted that.


Did the CO say that he needs more proof or did he just ask for proof as such for English qualification ? 

Its better that you cross check with the CO once.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Ebyoct....

May I ask how many points you had for your EOI???


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*IELTS for spouse???*

In my case, I haven't included spouse's skills while calculating points. Her degree, higher secondary and secondary school certificates (and transcripts) mention the medium as English. Her Master's degree certificate doesn't mention the medium as English and I am trying to get a letter from her college. Would these be sufficient or do I have to ask her to take IELTS? Please advise.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

RBang said:


> In my case, I haven't included spouse's skills while calculating points. Her degree, higher secondary and secondary school certificates (and transcripts) mention the medium as English. Her Master's degree certificate doesn't mention the medium as English and I am trying to get a letter from her college. Would these be sufficient or do I have to ask her to take IELTS? Please advise.


yes letter from uni/college would be sufficient.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi members,

My wife has just given exam on 16th May and result is expected on 29th May. I thought of applying for the VISA meanwhile and upload the results afterwards. But I am stuck on the question where "Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?"
What option should I choose Yes or No.

If I choose YES, it asks for Test Ref No and if I choose else then it would be wrong information.


Seniors please advise on this.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Simply select "NO" and when you get IELTS result then upload the IELTS copy.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply shafaqat.

Does that mean incase there is change in information then we are allowed to update information?

means I can change from NO to Yes and update details?



shafaqat309 said:


> Simply select "NO" and when you get IELTS result then upload the IELTS copy.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Irrespective of medium of teaching, all Indian dependents need to take IELTS. The letters which state studied in English medium, is not applicable to Indians. Not sure about Paks.


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> Thanks for the reply shafaqat.
> 
> Does that mean incase there is change in information then we are allowed to update information?
> 
> means I can change from NO to Yes and update details?


Filled this form, sign it, scan it and upload it. You will be fine buddy. Good luck
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
Cheers
Hunganh


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

thats quite not true as I have seen people(indians) in this forum getting through without IELTS.





VenkytoOz said:


> Irrespective of medium of teaching, all Indian dependents need to take IELTS. The letters which state studied in English medium, is not applicable to Indians. Not sure about Paks.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Jazz2013 said:


> thats quite not true as I have seen people(indians) in this forum getting through without IELTS.


Yes, you can get through, if you pay additional 4K Oz $.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Please refer the link below:

Subclass 855-Family Member Eligibility

It clearly says 




> Functional English
> 
> For the purposes of a secondary Subclass 855 visa under the Meat Industry Labour Agreement, 'functional English' is classed as having an IELTS score of at least an average 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing).
> 
> ...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Please refer the link below:
> 
> Subclass 855-Family Member Eligibility
> 
> It clearly says


 Again its for 885 , not for 189 or 190, even then:



> * a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution *in or outside Australia* which required at least two years full-time study and all instruction was undertaken in English


means without ielts , english language requirements can be fulfilled...


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

verma4luv said:


> Hello guys...I would like to ask abt the spouse functional english requirement...I have read the above thread that they do require 4.5 overall in Ielts...will it be ok if someone gets like...7..6..0..5 equals to overall 4.5..


Don't multi post.. You posted in more than 4 threads. It's not only irritating but makes regular forum helpers lose interest in helping others. Please create a separate thread for your query or post it in the relevant thread. This is a very active forum and you will get a response.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

gold4uin said:


> I have my Graduation (3 year Bachelor of commerce) from Delhi University, India. I did that from Shaheed Bhagat Singh College, Delhi University.
> 
> I also have my Masters in Computer Applications from Maharishi Dayanand University, Rohtak which I completed part time.
> 
> ...



Take it from both college and university if you can... If you are not able to get it from university and CO asks for it, then you need to book IELTS for your wife. 

She needs to score 4.5 overall.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Take it from both college and university if you can... If you are not able to get it from university and CO asks for it, then you need to book IELTS for your wife.
> 
> She needs to score 4.5 overall.


I could be wrong but someone told me that there is no option to sit for
IELTS later. Is that true?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

gold4uin said:


> I could be wrong but someone told me that there is no option to sit for
> IELTS later. Is that true?


Since your wife will be secondary applicant its okay to sit for IELTS exam post visa lodgement date. If you are planning to book for the exam for your wife after a request from CO, you may want to provide the booking details to the CO and request for additional time to respond, as you will not able to upload your wife IELTS TRF within 28 days.


----------



## nekkanti (Jan 16, 2015)

*Steps need to follow before applying for EOI(Aus)*

Hi,

I am planning to apply for EOI(Australia(apply under 189 visa )). I have decided to take IELTS test in general category. 

I am not claiming any points for my spouse. Is it still required that I have to provide my spouse IELTS score to apply for my EOI application.

Please clarify.

Thanks,
Nekkanti


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

nekkanti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for EOI(Australia(apply under 189 visa )). I have decided to take IELTS test in general category.
> 
> ...


Even if you are not claiming points for her you have to prove that she has functional english.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

nekkanti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for EOI(Australia(apply under 189 visa )). I have decided to take IELTS test in general category.
> 
> ...


In case you are not claiming point for your wife, then also you need to provide the proof of functional English for your wife :

1)Either you can a letter from her college that her graduation has been in Englisg Language.
Or 
2).She get overall 4.5 in IELTS.

In case above two are options are not viable, the third choice is to spend almost 4kAUD as a fee(check immi site for more specific details)


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

My wife searted for Ielts on 16th May 2013 and got 4.5 overall. Is this still ready to submit? Actually want to mean the validity of ielts for spouse.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Friends,

Please help me out with a query mentioned below:

How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190 
She has studied Masters in Commerce (Distance Education), whether university letter stating her medium of study was in English will suffice the English language requirement???


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> My wife searted for Ielts on 16th May 2013 and got 4.5 overall. Is this still ready to submit? Actually want to mean the validity of ielts for spouse.


Ielts score is valid for 2 years.

Its written there on the report card.

Yes...it is still valid and can be used.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please help me out with a query mentioned below:
> 
> ...


Yes....letter from college or uni is fine.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Yes....letter from college or uni is fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Thanks Piyush,

Whether uploaded certificate will suffice the requirement for English proficiency as the draft provided by agent cannot be provided by the university???


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> My wife searted for Ielts on 16th May 2013 and got 4.5 overall. Is this still ready to submit? Actually want to mean the validity of ielts for spouse.


100 % Valid if your Invitation is before 16 th may 2015.....
Earlier it is valid for 2 years.......

now it is valid for 3 years....

As piyush said..... It is mentioned in the TRF itself......


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> 100 % Valid if your Invitation is before 16 th may 2015.....
> Earlier it is valid for 2 years.......
> 
> now it is valid for 3 years....
> ...


Thanks dear. I applied for qld on 16th Jan. Lets see when they let me inform whether im eligible or not for nomination.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi,

Does transcript mentioning medium of study suffice requirement of spouse English proficiency?????

Do we get transcript for correspondence course,

Please clarify


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does transcript mentioning medium of study suffice requirement of spouse English proficiency?????
> 
> ...


Dear Mehul,

In previous post, you attached Bonafide certificate. *Good Job.*
*It is a proof for english proficiency.*


Yes transcript/mark sheet along with Degree certificate is needed.....*Proof for the course*


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> 100 % Valid if your Invitation is before 16 th may 2015.....
> Earlier it is valid for 2 years.......
> 
> now it is valid for 3 years....
> ...


By the grace of almighty I have received invitation form QLD on 21.01.15. So now I can use my wife's ielts report 4.5 overall band and on 16.05.13


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> By the grace of almighty I have received invitation form QLD on 21.01.15. So now I can use my wife's ielts report 4.5 overall band and on 16.05.13


Congrats tanhanpaa.....

best of luck for your further step,


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> By the grace of almighty I have received invitation form QLD on 21.01.15. So now I can use my wife's ielts report 4.5 overall band and on 16.05.13


Congrats dear tahanpaa,

Its nice to hear that Qld has approved your SS and DIBP has sent you a invite......


Yes you can use your spouse's IELTS TRF....

All the best


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Dear All,

I have a query. I appeared for IELTS and got the scores (L:9/R:8/S:8.5/W:7.5). I have completed PG and have an over all Work experience of 5 years in IT as ICT BA. My Wife has WE of 7 years in IT and is a graduate. 

Now, My doubts.

Im planning to apply for my wife as a skilled partner and encouraging her to take IELTS test. Meanwhile, I'm thinking of submitting the ACS skills assessment. Will I have to declare both myself and my wife as individual applicant? Or Should I say that I am the main applicant at the time of ACS assessment itself? I have this confusion because, with my WE if ACS deducts some years of experience I'll be in trouble. Also, not very confident of my spouse' s IELTS score. So, quite skeptical about this. Please help


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

hari05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query. I appeared for IELTS and got the scores (L:9/R:8/S:8.5/W:7.5). I have completed PG and have an over all Work experience of 5 years in IT as ICT BA. My Wife has WE of 7 years in IT and is a graduate.
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,

If you need to claim 5 points from spouse qualification and education Then Both of have to get positive skilled assessment and IELTS-6 or equavalent in all modules.

Plus your both occupation should be in the same SOL or CSOL.


IF you dont wanna 5points from spouse, then

Apply yourself for Skill assessment and IELTS/pte

All the best


----------



## ladanow (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello All

I just Lodged my VISA yesterday.

I found this statement in the online application regarding the spouse, 


#####################################
Select the applicant's level of English ability from the options displayed. There is no requirement for partner visa applicants to meet English requirements or undergo any English testing. This information is used to determine if an interpreter is required in the event the department needs to contact the applicant.
#####################################

This is confusing me as I see in the discussion that CO asks for English evidence as mandatory while this statements says something different.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The comment says "there's no requirement for *partner visa applicants* to meet English requirements". 

If you've applied for a partner visa (e.g. 309/100 or 820/801), then your partner doesn't need to have an particular level of English. If you've applied for a different visa (e.g. 189, 190, etc.) then this statement doesn't apply to you and you do need to prove your spouse's English proficiency to avoid the secondary application fee.


----------



## joy greek (Jun 18, 2017)

*English test validity*

Hi all,

I am resuming this old post as I have a similar situation now.

I have lodged 189 visa application onshore today, and almost all documents, including my defacto partner. 

My partner has done PTE exam more than 12 months ago (competent english result, which I have already uploaded), and I just come across this information that the test may be not valid anymore for the DIBP as they state:

_"If an additional family member 18 years old or older is applying for the visa with you, either:
they must have Functional English, or
you must pay an additional fee called a second instalment.
Tests proving Functional English must be completed *no more than 12 months before* applying for the visa or can be completed while your application is processed."_

So, my questions are:
- Does he need to resit the test before the CO is allocated? If so, can I upload the second result?
- Better wait for the CO to eventually ask for it? My ideal tentative for a direct grant (uploading everything upfront) seems to have vanished anyway.
- Would it be a problem that I have lodged an expired PTE for him? 
- During the application they asked whether my partner has done an english test 36 months prior to lodge the application, so technically I did not state something false, right?
- Is it a harmful reason for my visa refusal?
- My partner is enrolled in a Certificate 3 course (one year). Any chanches he can use this as proof of functional language instead of resitting the english test? Quoting DIBP: _"To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:.... Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English."_. Unfortunately does not include any CERTIFICATE, I am correct?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*IELTS Academic for Australia PR*

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the IELTS Academic exam for Australia Migration. I had written IELTS Academic in August 2017 to Study in UK and scored L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5 (Overall 6.5). However, I dropped the plan to join any university due to some personal reasons. 
Me and my wife are now in middle of our Australia PR process for subclass 189. For our visa process, we have identified my wife as primary applicant. To increase our chances, we are doing ACS assessment for both of us to supply 5 extra points to our application as partner skills points. Additionally, I have to show competent English.

Now my question is DIBP accept IELTS Academic for competent English to contribute 5 points Partner Skills?

Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Applicant Points Calc:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
Language -? Exam Date: 05-05-2018
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5 (If IELTS Academic is considered!)

Dependent Details:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
Language - ? (IELTS Academic - L-8, R-6.5, S-6.5, W-5.5)
ANZSCO - 261313


----------

